# ATI drivers: Direct Rendering working, but still too slow

## Templer

Hi,

Since a few weeks i have a new Radeon 9600SE. I installed it with the new ati-drivers and everything is running. But when i play a game it's performace is too low. I have to play it with 800x600 resolution too play smooth. When playing in windows, i can play at 1280x1024 smoothly.

So i did the ut2004demo benchmark and it got a score of 15 (with is the same score i had with my Geforce2 without AGP working) . With GlxGears i got an average of 875, and with fglrxgears i get 160.

So there is something not right, but i can't find what by looking at the logs, so maybe you can help?

Here are my logs & configs

glxinfo:

http://smaankers.jepraatpoep.nl/upload/bestanden/Simon/gentoo/glxinfo.log

fglrxinfo:

http://smaankers.jepraatpoep.nl/upload/bestanden/Simon/gentoo/fglrxinfo.log

xfree log:

http://smaankers.jepraatpoep.nl/upload/bestanden/Simon/gentoo/XFree86.0.log

XF86config-4:

http://smaankers.jepraatpoep.nl/upload/bestanden/Simon/gentoo/XF86Config-4

kernel config:

http://smaankers.jepraatpoep.nl/upload/bestanden/Simon/gentoo/kernel-configLast edited by Templer on Wed Jul 28, 2004 9:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geforce

I have an Radeon 9600 PRO.  If you have Kernel 2.4, you must disable the DRI into the kernel...   And you need to use fglrxconfig or fglrx_config (I don't remember the one exactly) to configure your Xfree config file.

Good Luck

----------

## Templer

i know, i have followed the howto for the binary ati-drivers. Direct Rendering seems to be ok too, because glxinfo gives:

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

i have uploaded my config and logs to another site, so you can check it   :Laughing: 

----------

## geforce

Do you have the kernel 2.6 ?

I need your help please I can't make it work...

----------

## Templer

jep, tried 2.4 and 2.6 kernels, same results.

----------

## Vendicatore

Did you load fglrx kernel module?

Did you change x11 drivers to fglrx?

Did you run "opengl-update ati"?

----------

## Jinidog

What speed has your computer?

ATI drivers are indeed very slow.

800 FPS with glxgears are still on the slow side, but if you habe a slow CPU it can by okay.

----------

## Templer

yep did it all, (else my logs will look a lot different  :Smile:  )

i have also windows on my computer ( just in case i ever need it). But in windows i can run enemy territory on 1280x1024 smooth, in linux i have to set it to 800x600 and low settings to play.

but i have a athlon 1.4 Ghz, 256 mem. It's low, but it should be enough  :Smile: 

----------

## Templer

but seems i am not the only one with this problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202922

----------

